# Apologies to the M3 Driver...



## MRK_IV

...that I flashed at 120 on the M4 today, to move over. You had 2 bloody empty lanes, so why didn't you use them once we cleared traffic? Do you own the outside lane? Oh, OK. 
Yes I did notice you behind me looking a my four tailpipes and wondering if I'd nicked them off an M3 and stuck them on my Golf. And yes that was a great manoeuvre undertaking me and the car in the middle lane just so that you could prove your uber-manliness.

But I'm sorry that my flashing caused you obvious distress by the quizzical look in your rear-view mirror and confused you so much that you felt the need to change down a gear as you begrudgingly moved left. Funnily enough I decided to drop a gear to. My, you got to 140 quite sedately didn't you?

But thank you anyway, Mr M3 driver, for that final look you gave me as I undertook you and drove on that non-BMW area known as the inside lane. It was priceless. And made my day.

(Some old timers may remember a very similar incedent with a P1 a few years back... ;D)


----------



## clived

> | Custom rear parcel shelf| Uprated LED door pins |Bespoke Tax disc holder |


LOL - subtle Gary, I likey.


----------



## KevinST

So the car's back on the road again then ?? ;D


----------



## coupe-sport

This would be an interesting one up against Bills Jabba'd Ibiza...


----------



## MRK_IV

I'm counting on it


----------



## Matthew

And we wonder why insurance premiums are so high. :


----------



## bluenose

Gary,

you still at the lovely MCI....


----------



## MRK_IV

> Gary,
> 
> you still at the lovely MCI....


LOL - No I got out at the right time. I work for BT now.


----------



## MRK_IV

> And we wonder why insurance premiums are so high. Â :


Is that the royal 'we' Mathew?

...Whatever


----------



## L8_0RGY

Had a similar problem but at almost 100mph less on the m4 in April!!

I think i've documented it before on here but will summarise the story for those who haven't read it;

Saturday morning, just before 8:30am, sun's shining, i've got my hood and windows down and am enjoying the fresh air until i come across a couple of drivers in front of me in the outside lane that are doing just a bit less than 40 in a 60 zone. The left hand lane is also doing the same speed, and it's illegal to undertake anyway.

I wait for the driver(s) to pull over to the left hand lane to let me go on but they don't. The lane on my right is the bus lane and that is also illegal to drive in.

Where do you go? What would you do?

I flashed the driver in front of me a couple of times but he wouldn't move out of the way so i had a good look in both my right hand wing mirror and rear view mirror to check there are no vehicles coming in the bus lane. There aren't. I check again, still nothing. I indicate and pull in to the bus lane, overtake these two cars and indicate back into the outside/2nd lane.

Next thing i hear is police sirens and then flashing lights appear behind me! Where did he come from???

Anyway, pulled over and to cut the story short am going to court on Monday for "driving in a bus lane" and "driving without due care and attention".

Nice one inspector millano, you made my year.


----------



## CH_Peter

I believe the reason is that DRIVING LICENSES ARE BEING HANDED OUT ON THE BACK OF CEREAL BOXES. 

People with NO BRAINS WHATSOEVER plague the roads. RANT RANT RANT at people who cannot keep up with the flow of traffic. Have no sense of anticipation (and therefore cost 4 people the traffic lights as they painfully slowly get into gear and move off when the lights have green for ages, and they've watched 4 cars in front of them move off BUT FAILED TO WORK OUT THAT THEY MIGHT BE NEXT). People who insist on stopping and roundabouts when there's nothing coming and waiting FOR A WRITTEN INVITATION to pull out. Man I've had a bad day but this feels good.

Pete


----------



## jonno

Pete
sounds like you need to get the top down and get some of that nice clean swiss air in your lungs on the way home.


----------



## kmpowell

> (Some old timers may remember a very similar incedent with a P1 a few years back... ;D)


Yeah i remember, it wasn't very interesting back then either! [smiley=zzz.gif] 

Could i point you in the direction of our 'Golf' Room or 'Other Marques' room......

:


----------



## kmpowell

p.s. how's your feather duster Gary?


----------



## MRK_IV

> p.s. how's your feather duster Gary? Â


It's great - actually, It's been upgraded by those nice people at Zymol to a Wool one now.

How's the chip?


----------



## kmpowell

> It's great - actually, It's been upgraded by those nice people at Zymol to a Wool one now.


I bet that comes in handy when you are pottering around the house cleaning, waiting for your car to be fixed again. 



> How's the chip?


My TT's have never been chipped (knowingly or not knowingly), so you must be reffering to the one on my shoulder Gary....in which case, its fine.


----------



## MRK_IV

I'm afraid my car's lost it's natural homing ability to find Bicester once and for all. Wierd not looking at an empty Garage, I must admit. NOS next I reckon.


----------



## kmpowell

> I'm afraid my car's lost it's natural homing ability to find Bicester once and for all. Wierd not looking at an empty Garage, I must admit. NOS next I reckon.


Glad to hear it, so come on then, what's ur 'proper' RR'd spec now then?


----------



## CH_Peter

And unsubscribe from email notification...


----------



## bluenose

> LOL - No I got out at the right time. I work for BT now.


like several others I know...still at France Telecom, but moved into Marketing....anything for an easy life...


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

Yes very good - I seem to remember the P1 thread all too well.......half of Scoobynet came over to the (then bland camel coloured TT forum) and went mad.

Have to say I love the stealth appraich - nothing better than watching an M3 driver get their come uppance.


----------



## Matthew

> Is that the royal 'we' Mathew?
> 
> ...Whatever


Well it seems to be an oft discussed topic. Check the forums.

"Whatever" indeed.


----------



## garyc

> ...that I flashed at 120 on the M4 today, to move over. You had 2 bloody empty lanes, so why didn't you use them once we cleared traffic? Do you own the outside lane? Oh, OK.
> Yes I did notice you behind me looking a my four tailpipes and wondering if I'd nicked them off an M3 and stuck them on my Golf. And yes that was a great manoeuvre undertaking me and the car in the middle lane just so that you could prove your uber-manliness.
> 
> But I'm sorry that my flashing caused you obvious distress by the quizzical look in your rear-view mirror and confused you so much that you felt the need to change down a gear as you begrudgingly moved left. Funnily enough I decided to drop a gear to. My, you got to 140 quite sedately didn't you?
> 
> But thank you anyway, Mr M3 driver, for that final look you gave me as I undertook you and drove on that non-BMW area known as the inside lane. It was priceless. And made my day.
> 
> (Some old timers may remember a very similar incedent with a P1 a few years back... ;D)


Berk then. Â Berk now.


----------



## MRK_IV

"Very nearly credible......... "

Say's it all really.


----------



## garyc

> "Very nearly credible......... "
> 
> Say's it all really.


Look above. Up over your head. That's irony for you.

Incriminating oneself on a public forum says more, plus bragging about dangerous driving practices, particularly as it had nothing whatsoever to with the Audi TT, spells (Posturing) Berk.

_It's getting got silly..._


----------



## MRK_IV

"Too Much Time On My Hands" - You really do don't you?!

Psst - Get a life

;D


----------



## garyc

> Psst - Get a life
> 
> ;D


Glad you managed to get yours back together after lay offs from troubled Worldcom.


----------



## MRK_IV

I actually walked away with 6 months OTE just before they started laying people off, but thanks for caring.


----------



## garyc

> I actually walked away with 6 months OTE just before they started laying people off, but thanks for caring.


It was only a general pleasantry, but well done anyway, you must be very well off. Â Clever boy.


----------



## r1

> Berk then. Â Berk now.


Good use of the word Berk. Interesting background tp that word - I believe it's good old rhyming slang....Berkshire Hunt.


----------



## garyc

> Good use of the word Berk. Interesting background tp that word - I believe it's good old rhyming slang....Berkshire Hunt.


 ;D


----------



## kmpowell

> Good use of the word Berk. Interesting background tp that word - I believe it's good old rhyming slang....Berkshire Hunt.


 ;D x2


----------



## MRK_IV

X 3.

Or should I just say "Baaaah!"

;D


----------



## jampott

Did I ever tell you about the time I ran a VW camper van (coming towards me) into a layby?

;D ;D ;D


----------



## garyc

> Did I ever tell you about the time I ran a VW camper van (coming towards me) into a layby?
> 
> ;D ;D ;D


Was it Max Powered too? ;D


----------



## BeeJam

So whats been done to this golf to get it anywhere near an M3?

I would have thought the only way to get a golf near an M3 is to put an M3 engine in it.


----------



## NickP

: :-/

http://forums.rs246.com/forums/showthreaded.php?Cat=&Number=37355&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&vc=1

_Mine was the first 'Big Turbo' upgrade that AmD did - and it's a little bit more than 'Standard' - Let me elaborate: I have a FWD Golf 1.8T with in excess of 200bhp per litre.

2 Days ago I came across a Brabus CLK in my lane (the outside) on the M40. I was a little put out by his assumption (dismissive glance in the rear view mirror) that it was in fact his lane, so he proceeded to plant his right foot in the shag-pile. At 145 he must have said something to his other half, because SHE looked round! It must have been something on the lines of "Darling, that damn Peasant in that Golf has attached himself to my tow-bar. Realease the Hounds!" (or words to that effect). Funny as [censored] and really makes 2 years of development worthwile.

--------------------
AmD Stage 6 1.8T 20V

_


----------



## BeeJam

Thanks for the cut and paste Nick....very helpful.

I checked this guys site out and although it is completely f***ed it does look as though his car is quite impressive.

A brabus CLK though??????

Hmmh.


----------



## garyc

> So whats been done to this golf to get it anywhere near an M3?
> 
> I would have thought the only way to get a golf near an M3 is to put an M3 engine in it.


...and maybe BMW motorsport to sort the chassis settings and config, brakes, gearbox, tyre choice Â etc, then knock off 100,000 development kms at the Ring, followed by a few seasons of winning at international motor racing. : : : :

Otherwise it's really easy. Â You just need the occasion engine dyno print out and some straight line drag race anecdotes to brag about 'racing' against people who probably weren't aware they were in a race anyway. Â Or didn't care that much.

You can just see it on brabus.com, or whatever; Â

"Some Neddy in Hot Golf insisted on stressing the internals of his overblown Golf to show me how fast he was.
With BRABUS 6.1, delivering 426 hp / 313 kW, 621 Nm at 4,100 rpm, I really could not be arsed to even kick it down, but let him razz away, safe in knowledge that he probably blew his turbo over a hedge within the next 1000 miles of motoring and had to spend another months wedge getting it rebuilt again."

As a side point, many the VPs at MB opt for Brabus cars as personal transport, even over AMG versions. Â Norbert what's his name (head of MB motorsport has one. Â

None have hot Golfs. Â


----------



## paulb

Norbet Haug wouldn't fit in a Golf


----------



## garyc

> Norbet Haug wouldn't fit in a Golf


Neither would he fit in a Maclaren F1 car or SLR come to think of it - but it doesn't stop him funding them.


----------



## paulb

Doubt he had anything to do with the McLaren F1 as it was developed pre Merc days and used BMW power.

Fair point on the SLR though.


----------



## garyc

> Doubt he had anything to do with the McLaren F1 as it was developed pre Merc days and used BMW power.
> 
> Fair point on the SLR though.


Meant the F1 team of which he is a director. 

Thinking about it though, i reckon a Golf actuall has more interior space than either a CLK or an M3...?

I know what I'd choose given his wedge though. 8)

Take your point about fat Germans though.


----------

